# arrow crab found dead



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

got a quick question...i added some Nassarius Snails last night ..got up this morning and my arrow crab was dead...is this just a coinsedense(dont know how to spell it ):rip:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably. Those snails aren't well-known as crab assassins. Check to see if it's not just a shed skin.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Probably. Those snails aren't well-known as crab assassins. Check to see if it's not just a shed skin.


okay great..no hes dead as a doornail.lol


----------

